# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Αλληλουποστηριξη

## παολα

Ψάχνω ένα ατομο ή άτομα με τα οποία θα επικοινωνούμε μέσω μεσεντζερ η viber και να αλληλο βοηθηθουμε στο δύσκολο ταξίδι για να ξεπεράσουμε την βουλιμία/υπερφαγία.πιστευω πως με την καθημερινή βοήθεια θα υπάρχει ενα πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα και το πιο σημαντικό ψυχολογική στήριξη.ευχαριστω

----------


## παολα

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει απαντωτας εδω

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει απαντωτας εδω


Sygnwmh pws ftiaxnw ena thema ?

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Episis ti themata exete esis krisis panikou, anxous ...ktlp?

----------


## Xfactor

> Sygnwmh pws ftiaxnw ena thema ?


πατας εκει που λεει forum πανω αριστερα....και απο κατω σου βγαζει ολες τις ενοτητες...π.χ καταθλιψη...εξαρτησεις ανα λογα τι εχεις..πατας στην ενοτητα που θες και σου βγαζει πανω δημιουργια θεματος και γραφεις το θεμα σου....
επισης καλυτερα να γραφεις με ελληνικα και ας κανεις λαθος δν πειραζει

----------


## παολα

Όχι κρίσεις πανικού...κρίσεις υπερφαγίας κ καταθλιψη

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> πατας εκει που λεει forum πανω αριστερα....και απο κατω σου βγαζει ολες τις ενοτητες...π.χ καταθλιψη...εξαρτησεις ανα λογα τι εχεις..πατας στην ενοτητα που θες και σου βγαζει πανω δημιουργια θεματος και γραφεις το θεμα σου....
> επισης καλυτερα να γραφεις με ελληνικα και ας κανεις λαθος δν πειραζει


Σε Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την βοήθεια σου!!

----------


## Fragolitsa89

Χθες, είχα μια κρίση υπερφαγιας.. Έτρωγα σχεδόν μηχανικά!!
Είχε να μου συμβεί καιρό.. 
Τους λόγους, τους ξέρω.. Είναι ένα ξέσπασμα όλο αυτό! 
Στο χέρι μου είναι να τους αντιμετωπίσω!!!

Δεν έχω βουλιμικες τάσεις.. Ακόμα κ αν φάω πάρα πολύ. 

Εσύ Παολα; πως το βιώνεις;

----------


## maria030

> Χθες, είχα μια κρίση υπερφαγιας.. Έτρωγα σχεδόν μηχανικά!!
> Είχε να μου συμβεί καιρό.. 
> Τους λόγους, τους ξέρω.. Είναι ένα ξέσπασμα όλο αυτό! 
> Στο χέρι μου είναι να τους αντιμετωπίσω!!!
> 
> Δεν έχω βουλιμικες τάσεις.. Ακόμα κ αν φάω πάρα πολύ. 
> 
> Εσύ Παολα; πως το βιώνεις;


Fragolitsa89!!!!

Πόσο χαίρομαι που βλέπω επιτέλους ένα άτομο από το 
παλιό φορουμ των ΔΔ. .. Δεν ξέρω αν με θυμάσαι ..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν σας ενδιαφερει αυτη η στηλη κυριως υπαρχει εδω 
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/fo...-Τροφής

----------


## Fragolitsa89

> Fragolitsa89!!!!
> 
> Πόσο χαίρομαι που βλέπω επιτέλους ένα άτομο από το 
> παλιό φορουμ των ΔΔ. .. Δεν ξέρω αν με θυμάσαι ..


Και βέβαια σε θυμάμαι :)

----------


## ailouros

κοριτσια ωραία ιδεα αυτή που είπε η πάολα, μπορούμε αντι για μεσαντζερ ή βάιμπερ να φτιάξουμε μια μυστική ομάδα στο φέισμπουκ και να τα λέμε απο εκει δεν ξέρω, σαν ιδέα πως σας φαίνεται;

----------


## willowfairy

> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει απαντωτας εδω


Θα ηθελα κι εγω, ομως δεν εχω viber...

----------


## afratoulini90

Εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμη πάντως για επικοινωνία στα σοσιαλ με όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για αλληλουποστηριξη.

----------


## giorgos panou

νομιζω οτι απαγορευετε αυτο παιδια!!

----------


## andreas86

Και εγώ θα ήθελα, εκτός εάν είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για βουλιμία/υπερφαγία, δεν ανήκω σε αυτή την ενότητα, ανήκω σε κοινωνική φοβία/άγχος

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

> Και εγώ θα ήθελα, εκτός εάν είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για βουλιμία/υπερφαγία, δεν ανήκω σε αυτή την ενότητα, ανήκω σε κοινωνική φοβία/άγχος
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 απο τα λιγα πο γνωριζω , δεν εχει σημασια σε πια ενοτητα εισαι, μπορεις να λαβεις μερος παντου κι να επικοινωνησεις με οποιο θες.

----------


## afratoulini90

Ποιοςμπορει να απαγορέψει κάτι τέτοιο; Όποιος θέλει ανταλλάσει προσωπικά στοιχεία μέσω προσωπικών μηνυμάτων, σιγά.

----------


## giorgos panou

μα δεν εχει συμπληρωσει τοσες εμφανησεις ωσες χρειαζετε για να μπορεσει να της στειλει καποιος προσωπικο μηνυμα, για αυτο και ειπα οτι μπορει να μην γινετε, αλλα δε ξερω, απλα ετσι νομιζα.

----------


## andreas86

Δεν ξέρω μπερδεύτηκα με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση! Πάντως για ομάδα στο μεσετζερ προϋποθέτει φεισμπουκ, εάν είστε διατεθειμένοι να δώσετε το προφίλ εντάξει εγώ δεν έχω προβλήμα! Τώρα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις δεν ξέρω, ότι είναι πάντως εάν γίνει κάτι θα το εκτιμούσα πολύ εάν με ενημερωνατε!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## afratoulini90

Εγώ προσωπικά ενδιαφέρομαι για άτομα που πάσχουν από ΔΔ κυρίως για να είμαι ειλικρινής... το φόρουμ το αγαπώ, με λυπεί το γεγονός ότι έχει αραιώσει πολύ ωστόσο.
Ίσως μια ομάδα στο fb να είχε συμπληρωματικο κ πιο άμεσο ρόλο. Και πάλι θα δείξει...

----------


## maria030

Αφρατουλινι σου έχω στείλει μνμ

----------


## afratoulini90

μαρακι μ κι εγω...ελπιζω να εχει ερθει

----------


## maria030

Οκ μου ήρθε και σου απάντησα !!!
Απλά δεν ήξερα αν τα παίρνεις η αν τα έχεις δει

----------


## afratoulini90

Μαράκι μ σου έχω απαντήσει...

----------


## maria030

> Μαράκι μ σου έχω απαντήσει...


Οκ !!!!! :)

----------


## anthi316

> Μαράκι μ σου έχω απαντήσει...


καλησπερα και απο μενα..μπηκα και εγω στο φορουμ για να μιλησω με ατομα που αντιμετοπιζουν το ιδιο προβλημα με μενα.προσπαθησα και εγω να σας στειλω μηνυμα αλλα νομιζω πρεπει να περασουν καποιες ωρες για να μπορω να στειλω μηνυμα προσωπικο..:( κρισεις υπερφαγιας καθε μερα εδω και 1μιση μηνα περιπου και πραγματικα εχω αναγκη την επικοινωνια και με αλλους ανθρωπους που θα με καταλαβουν.:)

----------


## maria030

ανθη μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε ( αλληλοβοηθεια ) ομως για να στειλεις μνμ πρεπει να εχεις νομιζω 50 δημοσιευσεις ... δεν ξερω πως αλλιως μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σου !

Ευκαιρια να πω και απο εδω οποιος ενδιαφερεται για *Διατροφικες Διαταραχες* και ο.τι αυτο συνεπαγεται ας μου στειλει ενα μήνυμα...
Καποια πραγματα δεν λεγονται δημοσιως !!!!

Ευχαριστω !

----------


## anthi316

> ανθη μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε ( αλληλοβοηθεια ) ομως για να στειλεις μνμ πρεπει να εχεις νομιζω 50 δημοσιευσεις ... δεν ξερω πως αλλιως μπορουμε να επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σου !
> 
> Ευκαιρια να πω και απο εδω οποιος ενδιαφερεται για *Διατροφικες Διαταραχες* και ο.τι αυτο συνεπαγεται ας μου στειλει ενα μήνυμα...
> Καποια πραγματα δεν λεγονται δημοσιως !!!!
> 
> Ευχαριστω !


Μαρια ,ευχαριστω πολυ που απαντησες..θα γραφω στα ποστ που με αφορουν οποτε θα φτασω καποιον αριθμο για να μπορω να μιλαω και προσωπικα μαζι σας.:)

----------


## maria030

> Μαρια ,ευχαριστω πολυ που απαντησες..θα γραφω στα ποστ που με αφορουν οποτε θα φτασω καποιον αριθμο για να μπορω να μιλαω και προσωπικα μαζι σας.:)


εχω λογο που στο λεω και επειδη εισαι σε μια πολυ ευαισθητη περιοδο τωρα της εγκυμοσυνης πρεπει να προσεχεις ακομα πιο πολυ !

----------


## anthi316

> εχω λογο που στο λεω και επειδη εισαι σε μια πολυ ευαισθητη περιοδο τωρα της εγκυμοσυνης πρεπει να προσεχεις ακομα πιο πολυ !


Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι με άτομα που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν παίρνω περισσότερο κουράγιο..έχω αναρωτηθεί τόσες φορές γτ δεν σταματάει από μόνο του κ πρέπει να υποστώ τις σωματικές κ τις ψυχολογικές συνέπειες;;;άντε να φτάσω τις δημοσιεύσεις για να τα πούμε αναλυτικά από προσωπικά μηνύματα..:)

----------


## elis

Κουκλα εγω ειμαι υπερβαροσ τρωω σαν βοδι αλλα παντα κανω γυμναστικη αποτελεσμα οι εξετασεισ μου ειναι τζαμι

----------


## anthi316

Δεν πάει πάντα με τα κιλά η αυτοπεποίθηση.κ δεν είναι θέμα κιλών ,είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς..γτ να ξεσπάω στο φαγητό κ να έχω τις σωματικές κ τις ψυχολογικές επιπτώσεις;;;όταν η υπερφαγία πάει παρέα με την κατάθλιψη τότε απλά δεν είναι απλά φαγητακι κ κιλά..

----------


## anthi316

Δεν πάει πάντα με τα κιλά η αυτοπεποίθηση.κ δεν είναι θέμα κιλών ,είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς..γτ να ξεσπάω στο φαγητό κ να έχω τις σωματικές κ τις ψυχολογικές επιπτώσεις;;;όταν η υπερφαγία πάει παρέα με την κατάθλιψη τότε απλά δεν είναι απλά φαγητακι κ κιλά..

----------


## maria030

> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι με άτομα που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν παίρνω περισσότερο κουράγιο..έχω αναρωτηθεί τόσες φορές γτ δεν σταματάει από μόνο του κ πρέπει να υποστώ τις σωματικές κ τις ψυχολογικές συνέπειες;;;άντε να φτάσω τις δημοσιεύσεις για να τα πούμε αναλυτικά από προσωπικά μηνύματα..:)


η αγνοια για τις ΔΔ ειναι τεραστια ... Θα βιωσεις ειρωνια , κοροιδια , δυσπιστια . Κάποιοι ειδκοι και ατομα που εχουν περασει κατι τετοιο το κατανοουν . Ελαχιστα εως καθολου συγγενεις και φιλοι, αν γνωριζουν τι σου συμβαινει !
Ναι νομιζω 50, posts ειναι ! αυτο ειναι το κακο

----------


## afratoulini90

@anthi καλως ηρθες!!!!
@ maria ποσο απιστευτα δικιο εχεις...

----------


## anthi316

> η αγνοια για τις ΔΔ ειναι τεραστια ... Θα βιωσεις ειρωνια , κοροιδια , δυσπιστια . Κάποιοι ειδκοι και ατομα που εχουν περασει κατι τετοιο το κατανοουν . Ελαχιστα εως καθολου συγγενεις και φιλοι, αν γνωριζουν τι σου συμβαινει !
> Ναι νομιζω 50, posts ειναι ! αυτο ειναι το κακο


Κάτσε να ψάξω κι άλλα posts για να ποσταρω για να μπορώ να στείλω pm.δεν είναι μόνο η άγνοια.οι άλλοι βλέπουν απλά τα κιλά,βλέπουν απλά τη φάση που ξέσπασε στο φαι.το πόσο εύκολα αυτό μπορεί να με οδηγήσει στο κρεββάτι κ να μην θέλω να δω άνθρωπο δεν το βλέπει κανείς!!δεν φταίνε που δεν ξέρουν πόσο άσχημα νιώθει το άτομο που του συμβαίνει.απλα εμένα δεν με βοηθάει να ακούω αυτή την άθλια φράση:ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.ολοι αυτό λένε αλλά μέχρι να σταματήσουν τα υπερφαγικα άντε να αντέξω..έχω τόσο θυμό που το περνάω και όλοι είναι στον κόσμο τους.κ το χειρότερο είναι ότι μονη μου πρέπει να βγω από αυτό.κανενας άλλος δεν μπορεί να το κάνει για μένα.

----------


## παολα

Συμφωνείς για επικοινωνία αλληλοβοήθειας;

----------


## παολα

Σου έρχεται το μήνυμα;

----------

